# Bone Thugs n harmony



## kendog (Dec 11, 2007)

who eva like's bone thugs are bud smokers and are into there gangster music..

who ever likes rap when they are blazed i think u should download some of these bud smoker songs from bone thugs and the rappers in bone thugs 

Blazing Songs:

Weedman
The Reefa-krayzie bone
Smoking Buddah
Sweet jane and the reffa
Blaze it
hydro
Smoke All Day-krayzie bone
smoke wit me

these are only some songs from bone thugs


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 11, 2007)

i got 5 on it


----------



## conner03 (Dec 11, 2007)

you want a bag! you want a bag! you got a bag, so send him out tha door to the liquor store


----------



## kendog (Dec 11, 2007)

yea _i got 5 on it_ is a mean song

the gangster songs i like are:

bone thugs and lil eazy e-_This aint a game_
Bone Thugs-_Wild'n_
Bone Thugs And 2pac-_Thug love_
Bone Thugs-_battlezone_
Bone Thugs-_flowmotion_
bone thugs-_flowmotion 2_

way to many to name


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 11, 2007)

i posted this in the wrong spot

heres some rhymes from agent 23 of granola funk

yo i roll past the pos with the spliff burning
grow em quick earning
fuck a little bitch vermin with a badge
im just tryin to make a bit of cash
take a hit and pass 
go back to hidden stash
grab the work 
i started with them pounds from albequerky
keyed the dirt weed back when it was dirt cheap
now i got the chron turkey bag
go out and work the ave
and if i see a snake slither ill alert the staff
we in it together medicine men
fuck the police i know that we are better than them
blow the rebel smoke my soldier let it ascend


----------



## kendog (Dec 11, 2007)

what is it? a rap song?


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah from agent 23 hes an mc in granola funk express
search for them they are awsome i know they hacve a couple videos on youtube the purelight video on thier is nice


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw Bone Thugz like 6 months ago. It was fucking AMAZING. I was right there on the floor like 10 feet from the stage standing with all the grimey fuckers. We stood for 4 hours until they came on. As soon as they did though, I lit up an L. The shit was great.
I'll always love Bone Thugz n' Harmony.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 12, 2007)

Runninwida ak47 watch em' all fall down....runninwida ak47


----------



## xXtweeds (Dec 14, 2007)

bone thugz-ghetto cowboy is one of my fav btnh songs,
anyone on here listen to andre nikatina? download the whale song, word.


----------



## mmmfive (Dec 15, 2007)

yeeee! bone thugs, dre, snoop, weezy, all in my blazin mix. =)


----------



## yurple (Dec 15, 2007)

haha you like nickatina?

you mean the song 'killa whale'

that shit slaps


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 16, 2007)

BONE THUGZ SONNNN, haha.... bizzy got it on lock... i was listenin to E.99 the other day and dont it seem like u can make sense of what they actually sayin when u blazed compared to when u aint... eternal love to bone thugz n harmony and bizzy


----------



## kendog (Dec 22, 2007)

download "ghetto top dogs"it is a mean bone song u hear all krayzie,layzie,bizzy,wish rip it up hard


----------



## DreamWorld (Jan 2, 2008)

The only Bone Thug songs worth listening to are all on one cd which happens to be one of the greatest creations of all time.

*E 1999 Eternal

*Anything else by them isn't worth listening too.. unless you go waaaaay back and listen to "Creepin' on ah Come Up" from '94.

I'm white so my opinion doesn't matter. 

jk


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 2, 2008)

lol....yeah that was there best album.....weed song is also tight n wasnt on that album


----------



## Cannabolic (Dec 21, 2008)

Hiesman said:


> BONE THUGZ SONNNN, haha.... bizzy got it on lock... i was listenin to E.99 the other day and dont it seem like u can make sense of what they actually sayin when u blazed compared to when u aint... eternal love to bone thugz n harmony and bizzy


 
well imma tell u why. its because your actually listnin to what dey sayin and not singin along or actin like u kno the words. your actually really into the song and thats why u can understand what dey sayin.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> I saw Bone Thugz like 6 months ago. It was fucking AMAZING. I was right there on the floor like 10 feet from the stage standing with all the grimey fuckers. We stood for 4 hours until they came on. As soon as they did though, I lit up an L. The shit was great.
> I'll always love Bone Thugz n' Harmony.


I saw them like ayear ago at the house of blues, and I got kicked out for smoking a cig inside before they even came on...whcih is bs cause everyone around me was smoking weed, but I got thrown out for a cig...it was pretty gay


----------

